
Survey of SF Reveals Trash on Every Block, Piles of Feces and Drug Needles - randomname2
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Diseased-Streets-472430013.html
======
kyleblarson
SF is a toilet.

------
yostrovs
It's surprising that SF doesn't collect, wash, and return the needles to their
rightful owners.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sfgate.com/news/amp/Carted-...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sfgate.com/news/amp/Carted-
away-Removing-shopping-baskets-from-2866469.php)

